# Discontinued Kits



## JBCustomPens (Aug 20, 2010)

What kits would you like to see come back from CSUSA?


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 20, 2010)

Emperors, Emp Jr., Retro Fountain, preferably in all the colors.


----------



## Mapster (Aug 20, 2010)

Please share this information with my thread JB.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=66482


----------



## DrPepper8412 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mont Blancs


----------



## JBCustomPens (Aug 20, 2010)

DrPepper8412 said:


> Mont Blancs




From CSUSA?


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 20, 2010)

It would be nice to see more people voting on this.


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 20, 2010)

Ed - Being honest, I'm not sure I want to see any of them come back.  All of these kits have Asian themes.  It would be nice to see some of these styles with different themes...Mediterranean, Roman, Greek, African, cosmos, etc.  I'm just a little burned out on Asian.


----------



## Mark (Aug 20, 2010)

Mostly order the Zen RB (not discontinued) and yes I requested them in Copper:biggrin:. 

The only other style I ever bought was the Jr Retro (in various finishes) I've stocked up on the copper, but I voted anyway....


----------



## JBCustomPens (Aug 20, 2010)

ed4copies said:


> It would be nice to see more people voting on this.



Exactly.

Considering at last check we have 9,308 members. At present 31 people have voted. 
So, right now, we have an opinion of only .0003% of the people at IAP. Is that enough to base a judgement off of?


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 20, 2010)

JBCustomPens said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > It would be nice to see more people voting on this.
> ...


It might tell you that 99%+ of the members don't want any of them brought back.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm fine with ANY results, just "interested"!!


----------



## JBCustomPens (Aug 20, 2010)

None of them would be other. If that makes sense!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jchurch (Aug 20, 2010)

Even though they have an Asian flair to them, I think the Emperor and Emperor jr. were beautiful pens, and my customer's like them. I place the Jr Retro rhodium fountain in 3rd place.
Jim


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 20, 2010)

I still would like both Emperors back and the Imperial in both finishes, but have to agree with Lou, sure would like those sized pens in a Mediterranean, Roman or Greek style sure would blend in with my name " Bella Penna".:biggrin: BTW the name Bella Penna was Lou's Idea and I have never thanked him for it........Thank you my friend....


----------



## glycerine (Aug 20, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> JBCustomPens said:
> 
> 
> > Considering at last check we have 9,308 members. At present 31 people have voted.
> ...


 
True, maybe the poll should have had a "none of the above" option...


----------



## JerrySambrook (Aug 20, 2010)

Charlie,
   I am now truly scared.
You and I are thinking alike WAY too much.

People here are just getting off work
You folks can at least give it a couple of days

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 20, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> BTW the name Bella Penna was Lou's Idea and I have never thanked him for it........Thank you my friend....


:handshake: My pleasure!


----------



## phillywood (Aug 20, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> OKLAHOMAN said:
> 
> 
> > BTW the name Bella Penna was Lou's Idea and I have never thanked him for it........Thank you my friend....
> ...


Lou you forget to ask for the loyalty of using your idea. Just kidding.
That's nice you did that, i wonder if I can ask for those kinda favors? Or, not!:biggrin:


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 20, 2010)

phillywood said:


> Lou you forget to ask for the loyalty of using your idea. Just kidding.
> That's nice you did that, i wonder if I can ask for those kinda favors? Or, not!:biggrin:


 
Ask away!


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 20, 2010)

Jr. Retro, you can still get from Lau Lau Woodworks.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't sell that many pens, I personally like the look of the Jr. Retro. I would like to see some different styles in thinner pens.


----------



## alphageek (Aug 20, 2010)

I voted other.. I'm not sure what else there is out there, but I can't get to the point of needing many $30+ dollar kits.   I personally am trying to push the limits of the jr gent/statesman.

I have other wishes in kits, but can't say that any of these really are what I'd like to see more of.   If I had one wish, it is better choices in great platings (too many 'apprentice type things' coming out lately).   A good mix of mid-range kits in great platings would be optimal for me.


----------



## Coysquibbly (Aug 20, 2010)

*Lotus*

I have always wanted to make some of these kits, it was discontinued before I was able to order some. Can't seem to be able to get them anywhere unless I order 500.............gets me thinking.

I also agree that it would be nice to see some non asian theme kits if they are available out there.

Kevin


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Aug 21, 2010)

Looking at the results of the poll so far led me to a question:

Is it possible that if these kits were being purchased in the approximate same percentages that the poll reflects, that this could be the reason they all went extinct? 
I mean, if you need to sell 'X' number of any kit for it to be viable, but have too many kits vying for survival, it's possible for all of them to fail.

.


----------



## phillywood (Aug 21, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> phillywood said:
> 
> 
> > Lou you forget to ask for the loyalty of using your idea. Just kidding.
> ...


Lou what would you create for me as a name for the bus.? With persian flair?


----------



## glycerine (Aug 21, 2010)

phillywood said:


> DCBluesman said:
> 
> 
> > phillywood said:
> ...


 
Pens of Persia... and the inks of time!


----------



## DCBluesman (Aug 21, 2010)

*Stilus-Persianus*, roughly translated as pens of Persia.


----------



## JBCustomPens (Aug 21, 2010)

I never told my opinion. 

I have made a lot of Imperials, and I really liked them. I thought it was a decent kit, without looking blingy. Too bad...


----------



## Tanner (Aug 21, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> Ed - Being honest, I'm not sure I want to see any of them come back.  All of these kits have Asian themes.  It would be nice to see some of these styles with different themes...Mediterranean, Roman, Greek, African, cosmos, etc.  I'm just a little burned out on Asian.



That's actually a good point.  I've been thinking this for awhile.


----------



## Chasper (Aug 21, 2010)

I voted for Emperor, because if they brought it back I could continue to buy a few of them.

However, if "don't bring any of them back" had been a choice I would have voted for that.  I believe that CSUSA or someone else will step up and fill the void, and when they do it will be a kit with greater appeal.  So my real answer is, "none of the above."


----------



## diamundgem (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm a fan of the Jr emperor and Lotis,   Lucky me, I found a lotis kit stuffed under my car seat that had been there for several months. I took it to a show to show a fellow and forgot it until I cleaned the car


----------

